# palm springs area group rides



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

heading down to Palm Springs, actually more like Rancho Mirage area, does anyone know of any group rides down there?

thanks,
-tep


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

never mind.

jumped the gun.......just looked down the forums page and found my answer.

cheers!


----------

